# Stroppy Teenage phase???



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Lately, Ninja has just been impossible to live with. I don't know what his problem is! He's 8 months old now, and suddenly, I am the last person in the world he wants to play with, or snuggle with. nekitty

He is into everything! He has destroyed, shredded, annihilated important documents. He's into the trash, into my purse, tearing into food in the cupboard. I tell him to stop, he looks at me and I swear, flips me the bird and keeps right on doing whatever it is. 

Honestly, I can deal with destructiveness and orneryness....its the lack of affection all of a sudden that is breaking my heart! Where has my cuddly kitten gone and will he ever come back?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome to the teenage months! 

Remember when you used to be 15, 16? and couldn't tolerate whatever your parents wanted you to do? Yes he will be affectionate again, even tho he's a pain in the butt now. Just keep up the affection on _your_ end, and when he's over his bratty phase (may be by 18 mos.) he'll likely be your cuddle buddy again.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG! It must be something in the air. The twins have been tearing through my house, being brattier than usual! I tell them to calm down, and I get "Talk to the paw!"


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

My two are the same! Luckily Malley hasn't quite stopped the cuddling phase yet, but Rowdy is Mr independent now.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree something is in the air. My two are running around beating each other up like crazy and Sinatra is trying to ruin every ornament on our tree!!


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh no, Sasha is my little cuddlebug! I'll be sad when she gets through her teenage months. Right now she's about 4 1/2 months. Sherlock goes through those phases sometimes though. He's 2 1/2, but I guess sometimes they never outgrow the teenage angst?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh no, it's just about time for Lacey, too. She's 7.5 months now


----------



## GrimalkinTheCheetoh (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine is just over 8 months and is the same way. Likes to be petted when he feels like it and is generally tearing through the house chasing this, playing with that and generally being a little stinker. An hour after I put fresh food in his dish last night, I heard a noise and came to the kitchen to find this. He figured out how to open the pantry door. One swipe of the claw and it was snack time. sigh.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I know it's bad, but he looks so proud of himself  I couldn't stay mad at that face.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Pumpkin was worse as a little kitten, and she has calmed down now during her teenage months. Simone however has turned into a pesky brat within the last month (he's 7 months now). He's torn apart several of the presents I wrapped for Christmas, knocks all of his toys off the shelf every night, pesters Pumpkin to the point where she hisses/Rrreeearrr's (don't know how to describe it), runs maniacally through the house by himself, and gets into a lot of trouble in general. I'm hoping the phase doesn't last very long for mine & Pumpkin's sakes!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Do they make kitty Benadryl? :grin:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He's much more snuggly today. But his favorite thing to do is kneed my face with his talons. Need to clip those, fat chance!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo does that, too. In super, SUPER slow motion! :shock:


----------

